# Alta-Tollhaus show weekend



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This weekend at the CIPWDA show, Nikon got VP2 in 9-12 month (his 3rd VP rating). His mother got a KKL1 breed survey. Other Alta-Tollhaus dogs Brady, Jaeger, Cadence, and Caisson also got VP ratings in their classes. 

Nikon


















Kira
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3386/3648305459_e67efe0de7.jpg[img]

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3416/3648325725_b695571ea7.jpg


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! WTG Lies and Nikon.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats Lies and Nikon and Julie and the rest of the group!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

to all


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome!
Very Promising and **** Handsome.

But I gotta ask, what does CL1-R CL1-F & HIT mean?
I hit all the acronym sites and couldn't find them


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dOgAwesome!
> Very Promising and **** Handsome.
> 
> But I gotta ask, what does CL1-R CL1-F & HIT mean?
> I hit all the acronym sites and couldn't find them


Thanks Dan!

The CL titles are CPE agility. I think "r" is "regular" (standard) and "f" is "fun" (jumpers and full house). I'm not really sure, I just did a bunch of runs and these titles arrived in my mailbox! HIT is "herding instinct test" (w/ AHBA judge).


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Way to go Nikon! You're sooo handsome!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Nicky Noodle does better every time he goes in the ring! I was so proud of all the owners and puppies!

Thank you for the pictures Lies, this head shot of Kira is beautiful. She even looks like she has hair...pretty amazing for a naked dog!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDRuleNicky Noodle does better every time he goes in the ring!


LOL that reminded me of Phil screaming "Hey Nikey Noodle!" from behind the blind. I don't think anyone noticed though and there were some other dogs with equally odd names.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

to all!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations - they're beautiful dogs!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on your accomplishments! In the photos it looks like he is not too impressed with his trophy... maybe he was expecting treats or a new toy for doing so well?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Congrats to handsome Mr Nikon and his family. Is Kira his mother? Wowsa what a pretty female, her color and expression are perfect.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay CONGRATS to you all!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What wonderful achievements!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats to all of you! Glad you had a good time at the club!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats! way to go!


----------

